

Programming Languages and Type Systems - michaelneale
http://rethrick.com/#type-theory

======
technomancy
Quite a surprise to see someone who on the one hand is educated enough to know
about Bertrand Russell's contributions to set theory and at the same time be
ignorant enough to imply that Javascript's weak typing can in some cases be a
good thing.

~~~
michaelneale
I didn't read that in it at all - I thought it was gentle in explaining some
of the absurd things that happen in javascript. In fact the "quick, in-web
browser development" statement looks to me like damning with faint praise.

